# Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks



## Skynet (15. August 2011)

Hey Liebe Angler,
was Würdet ihr Empfehlen zu angeln auf welse und Störe,
welche methode, vllt habt ihr auch eine zeichnung, 
und welchen köder,
ich denke bei Stör Angeln sagen alle das gleich mit lachs:m

Danke im vorraus


----------



## NickAdams (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

Ich würde es bei beiden einfach halten: dickes Tauwurmbündel.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Skynet (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Ich würde es bei beiden einfach halten: dickes Tauwurmbündel.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick


und ich dencke mal auch auf grund aber wie genau nur ein gewicht dran oder futterkorp,spirolino, also bem letzten mal habe ch 10 cm über den grund geangelt und war recht erfolgreich


----------



## cybersturgeon (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

Für Wels würde ich dir empfehlen mit U-Pose und nem dicken Köfi oder nem Tauwurmbündel!
Für Stör würde ich empfehlen ein-zwei tauwürmer aufn 4er-6er Karpfenhaken und statt nem Grundblei en Bodentaster ausm forellenangeln und den als Laufblei montiert die Rute am besten mit der Spitze richtung köder und den Bügel auf! Verwendbar sind hier am besten elektro. Bissanzeiger oder welche zum einhängen ausm Karpfenzubehör. Störe beissen in der regel recht vorsichtig und mit dieser montage kann der fisch komplett frei abziehen ohne jeden wiederstand! Und beim Störangeln immer genauso banal aber auch wichtig den anhieb immer steil nach oben setzen! ( Extrem Unterständiges Maul ) Guter tipp: Ausloten wo steil abfallende Kanten oder Gräben im Wasser sind denn an diesen entlang/in diesen schwimmen die störe nämlich gern auf der Nahrungssuche!

Fürs Wallerangeln kommt es bei der Wahl der Montage hauptsächlich auf das Gewässer an an dem du Angelst! ( #c )


----------



## Phenom96 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

Sinkt eine U Pose eigentlich auf den Grund, so wie ein sinkender Spiro, oder treibt die etwas überm grund?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

Letzteres.


----------



## Phenom96 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

Also kann die bei Strömung auch abtreiben?


----------



## Fury87 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

Räucherlachs als köder für Stör klappt Wunderbar! Heute noch damit einen Stör Gefangen! =)


----------



## cybersturgeon (16. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*

@ Phenom 96: die U-pose fürs Wallerangeln sitzt auf deinem Vorfach!

Sie wird sich zwar mit der Strömung bewegen aber abtreiben nur wenn dein grundblei zu leicht ist!


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Stör und Welse angeln Tipps & Tricks*




Fury87 schrieb:


> Räucherlachs als köder für Stör klappt Wunderbar! OT: Heute noch damit einen Stör Gefangen! =)


Wo hast du Lump dich denn wieder rumgetrieben, wärend ich _arbeiten_ war? :r


----------

